# Bankruptcy Act 1988 pdf?



## Surfer (27 Feb 2013)

Hi, Does anyone know where you can get a pdf of the entire text of the Bankruptcy Act 1988? Thanks.


----------



## WizardDr (27 Feb 2013)

Its not dierctly available in PDF though it is in word.

If you or somebody you know has Adobe they can 'print' it and create a PDF file.


----------



## Jim Stafford (27 Feb 2013)

You can access the Act on www.acts.ie

However, it has been materially amended several times since!  The website only shows the original Act, and does not incorporate the amendments.

Jim Stafford


----------

